# Immigrant visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen Timelines?



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

I have sent off the form I-130 over a month ago and have yet to hear anything so I am getting very anxious and would like to know if anyone has been through this process recently or is currently going through it and would share their time lines! 

There is a similar post in the UK forum for people applying for visas coming this way and it was so helpful when applying for my visa to give me some peice of mind and what to expect but I can't seem to find anything here. I know it would be most helpful to anyone else in this situation!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am in the final stages of the process (have the interview next week). In terms of timings, estimates vary from 6months plus.

I would suggest that while you are waiting for a response, you gather all the required documentation - police & birth certifcates, affadavit of support (if you are sponsring your spouse), tax returns, photos which must be to the US standard (i believe 5*5) etc. Gathering all this data can be time consuming especially if you need to get police certificates from countries other than the UK.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MayB

Head over to Visajourney.com

It's very active with people who are applying for spousal visa. Timelines vary so much but on average I've seen 9-10 months.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

